# Looking good



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Didn't know for sure where to put this. I mean it's the result of my knitting and crochet. 
Anyway the hand surgeon said that the pin is not only looking good it looks perfect. Now 2 weeks and then the pin comes out. He told me to take a pain pill before I come to his office.
So stitches out and cleaned up and a new splint. Busy day.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

It looks like you have a belly button ring in your hand. Good luck, things seem to be progressing well.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Praise God for a good outcome.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> Didn't know for sure where to put this. I mean it's the result of my knitting and crochet.
> Anyway the hand surgeon said that the pin is not only looking good it looks perfect. Now 2 weeks and then the pin comes out. He told me to take a pain pill before I come to his office.
> So stitches out and cleaned up and a new splint. Busy day.


Omg. It looks like you have had a serious car injury.

Thankfully it also looks like it is healing well.

Might I ask what the reason for the surgery was? I don't mean to pry.

Take care and be well, and knitting soon.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Happy that you are healing well. :sm01:


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

There’s a fairly new section called “health” that this could go into.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

No one really knows where to put anything these days. Things have changed so much I truly don't know whether to scratch my watch or wind my butt anymore when I come on here! But not to worry, people will see you. I am so happy that you are healing so beautifully. You are going to have a lovely scar to show off! Be careful out there, things happen when we are not expecting it.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Grannie Sandy said:


> Praise God for a good outcome.


Ditto :sm24:


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Omg. It looks like you have had a serious car injury.
> 
> Thankfully it also looks like it is healing well.
> 
> ...


Osteoarthritis basically....in the joint it was bone on bone. He said there was quite a bit of arthritis in there. They took an extra tendon to put in the joint for cushion.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

God answers prayers! Love the belly button ring idea!


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Glad you put it in main so most people can see how well you are doing. I have never visited the health section


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness, you really have had a go around, I hope the healing is fast and painless, take care


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

plumhurricane said:


> Glad you put it in main so most people can see how well you are doing. I have never visited the health section


No, please, anywhere would have been better than Main. Who would expect that a topic entitled "Looking Good" in Main would open to these pics. I'm very glad the OP is healing and wish her the best, but for me, pics this graphic make me nauseous. Even some sort of warning would have been thoughtful and appreciated.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

It is looking great! Thanks for letting us know…


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Glad it’s healing well. Love the purple wrap around the splint.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

great pictures.I have never seen a pin in such a place! thanks for sharing...


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

mea said:


> No, please, anywhere would have been better than Main. Who would expect that a topic entitled "Looking Good" in Main would open to these pics. I'm very glad the OP is healing and wish her the best, but for me, pics this graphic make me nauseous. Even some sort of warning would have been thoughtful and appreciated.


Sorry about you getting nauseous. I just thought that it would be informative for someone who might have that type of surgery in the future. And it is looking good for only being two weeks.
I'll try to remember if there's a next time to put a warning.
And there is many topics with titles that mislead.

Have a good day ❤


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> Sorry about you getting nauseous. I just thought that it would be informative for someone who might have that type of surgery in the future. And it is looking good for only being two weeks.
> I'll try to remember if there's a next time to put a warning.
> And there is many topics with titles that mislead.
> 
> Have a good day ❤


Thank you. I truly am glad you're getting better because that looks painful! Ugh…really, it makes me weak! I've recovered, and managed to post this response while not looking again. ????


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

mea said:


> Thank you. I truly am glad you're getting better because that looks painful! Ugh…really, it makes me weak! I've recovered, and managed to post this response while not looking again. ????


LOL so you are not a nurse, I take it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Honestly, I was cringing for you. Having had a cyst removed from my left palm I can sort of relate. Hope you heal quickly. When they took my stitches out it was difficult to hold still at first.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you are healing and have a great attitude!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I have had this surgery done, but did not have a button sticking out of my hand. What was that for? My bone was only replaced with tendon, though I know some surgeons put a solid disc in to replace the bone. Is this what you had done?


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ouch! I can’t imagine how you’re feeling, take care and I’m praying for speedy recovery.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad to hear that you are healing well.

I was scrolling through pictures really fast (because I have 2 little people demanding my immediate attention) when I saw what I thought was a Portuguese knitting pin embedded in your wrist. My bad.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> I have had this surgery done, but did not have a button sticking out of my hand. What was that for? My bone was only replaced with tendon, though I know some surgeons put a solid disc in to replace the bone. Is this what you had done?


I think he put something in to replace the arthritis ridden bone he scraped out of there. The pin holding it in place to heal right.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow! That does look painful but glad you are on the mend.


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Poor thing, hope it gets better soon. Aren't we lucky to live in a time when medicine has progressed so far.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Strange how treatment differs, I had my bone removed from the base of my thumb but they said the space would fill itself and they didn't need to put anything in to replace it! I must say it was the most pain that I've suffered after an operation, and I've had both knees replaced and a burst appendix, plus various other more minor ops. I must say though, it was most successful, although the pain was long lasting for several months at a lesser threshold. I don't think I would have coped with having a pin in it so well, I did have it in plaster for 6 weeks though! You're coping well, well done!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh that looks painful! However, glad to hear you're healing nicely.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope you heel quickly.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Happy to hear you are well on the mend. Quite the incision! I am afraid my left hand is headed in that direction, but it doesn't stop me from my crocheting. ????


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

MistyBabe said:


> Osteoarthritis basically....in the joint it was bone on bone. He said there was quite a bit of arthritis in there. They took an extra tendon to put in the joint for cushion.


It is amazing what medical procedures we have now a days. So happy you are healing well.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Ooooooch!!! It looks painful.
Glad to hear the surgeon is
pleased with the results.
Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope it feels just like new very soon. Prayers.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

My sister had a pin in her toes after hammer toe surgery 3 wks ago. She has to wear a shoe that won't let her bend her toes. She had the pin taken out last week and is doing good. I Hope your recovery is speedy and you can do crafts again.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Igor'sJoy said:


> Happy to hear you are well on the mend. Quite the incision! I am afraid my left hand is headed in that direction, but it doesn't stop me from my crocheting. ????


Take lots of breaks and exercise your wrist.


----------



## jan.y (Apr 15, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> Didn't know for sure where to put this. I mean it's the result of my knitting and crochet.
> Anyway the hand surgeon said that the pin is not only looking good it looks perfect. Now 2 weeks and then the pin comes out. He told me to take a pain pill before I come to his office.
> So stitches out and cleaned up and a new splint. Busy day.


You brave lady, to go through that, it's all going to be worth it in the end then happy knitting again


----------



## Inayah (Aug 14, 2016)

I am glad it is healing well. Please take it easy and don't rush to your knitting and crocheting.

I was going to search here for hand surgery, I did not expect to find under Looking Good. 

I have same thing in both wrists but the right wrist is very painful. I am waiting to get an appointment for surgery.

How long was your surgery? Did you have to stay in hospital? What medications are you taking?

Sorry too many questions.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Ouch is all I can say.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Inayah said:


> I am glad it is healing well. Please take it easy and don't rush to your knitting and crocheting.
> 
> I was going to search here for hand surgery, I did not expect to find under Looking Good.
> 
> ...


Outpatient surgery....he told me before that it would take about an hour. But with getting ready...getting the iv put in, getting into a hospital gown, getting all the paperwork done, having the surgeon come in and put his mark on the hand to be operated on, and waiting for my turn, then the surgery, then recovery, getting dressed, and leaving was about 5 hours total.
He gave me Tylenol 3 for pain afterwards. He told me to keep my hand upright to prevent swelling and take the pain med every 4 hours to keep ahead of the pain. I also had to take an antibiotic every 6 hours. So I set my alarm to remind me and wake me up to take the meds. In about 5 days I took the pain meds as needed. The antibiotics was still on schedule until gone.

Hope that answers your questions and I explained it ok. ????


----------



## Knit Addict (Mar 8, 2015)

I had the same surgery on both thumbs several years ago. The surgeon did not put anything in…space filled in by itself. I worried about the pin coming out, but it was not bad at all. I had given away all my knitting tools because I thought I would never be able to knit again due to the pain. I am now totally pain free in both hands and happily replaced all the tools…and then some. ????


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Should warn people in topic about pictures like this some of us don't want to see this!!!


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

carriemae said:


> Should warn people in topic about pictures like this some of us don't want to see this!!!


It's all healed....it's not an open wound....it's just dried blood.

Sorry you find it so offensive.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness.
ETA. Hope you continue to heal swiftly. That looks so sore.


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

I can see why some people would feel shocked being confronted with these photos, after opening a post with the heading “Looking good”! I must admit I was expecting to see someone modelling their latest finished cardigan! Lol! ????Luckily I have a strong stomach and find these sorts of pictures fascinating, but even I thought, “Whoa!” when I first opened it! Glad everything is healing well and I’m sure you’ll be back to your knitting and crocheting again in no time.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank God! I am so happy you are healing


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Praying all continues to go well for you.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

It always amazes me how little pieces of tape can hold out body together. They used this on me many years ago following a C section.


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

I didn't need to see that first picture.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so glad you're doing better


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Sending you healing prayers.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Great looking healing going on. Nice splint.


----------



## Kate T (Sep 20, 2016)

It looks like it is healing well. Keep it up.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow….I’m thinking this is exactly where I’ve been experiencing lots of pain after I do some knitting. Uh oh.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Wow; I wasn't expecting that in main or anywhere here really!


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh you poor thing...I can feel your pain. Hope it won't be too long and you will be back in the swing of things. ????


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, my! You have certainly been through a lot!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

What's with that bead? Isn't health a fairly new section? Who has time to check out all the sections before posting?


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Judy M said:


> What's with that bead? Isn't health a fairly new section? Who has time to check out all the sections before posting?


That bead is the head of the pin that's holding something in place in my thumb.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I know alot of you think 
a) I should have had a different title
b) Should have been a content warning
c) should have been in a different section...didn't know we had a health section.

In my defense...I know of one person because of my post and pictures called to make an appointment to have surgery on her thumbs.
When I first learned I was going to have surgery, I wished I could have seen pictures to give me an idea what to expect after the cast came off. Before the cast was taken off I worried that something was wrong underneath because something felt like it was rubbing. I imagined the pin had come out and I screwed up somehow. I had no clue what the pin looked like and exactly where it was.
So that was the reason for posting pictures.
That first one was dried blood and tape strips. The incision was already closed and healed. The long blue string was what closed the stitches. The surgeon uses a basting type stitch because it will heal nicer. One snip and a pull and it was out before I could even register it coming out.

So I'm sorry for those that got nauseous over that picture. I had 4 kids who had all kinds of accidents growing up so I guess I'm used to seeing blood and stitches.
Being 70 years young you see all kinds of things in life.

❤
Carol


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> I know alot of you think
> a) I should have had a different title
> b) Should have been a content warning
> c) should have been in a different section...didn't know we had a health section.
> ...


So in summary,

- post whatever you want, wherever you want. KP sections are really just suggestions, not rules. Who knows, it might help someone who wouldn't have seen it otherwise. I see many topics in Main that are intentionally posted there because people think their topic is important enough to break the rules. Maybe back in the KP porn days, whomever posted that crap liked porn, did not find it offensive, so what was the big deal?

- if people find blood and guts offensive on a knitting sight, too bad. If the OP isn't offended, tough luck to those who are.

- Never apologize. Just say "sorry you were hurt" or disgusted, or grossed out, etc. …same as not apologizing.

Geesh. Disappointed again with Admin. No wonder postings are so low.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, I have the feeling that many of those who need support, caring and prayers ... won't get it. I for one do not keep up with daily postings and only try to check out whatever coming up when I first log in.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

That does look like some big job, but glad of the surgeons confidence and progress so far seems to be coming on well and good


MistyBabe said:


> Didn't know for sure where to put this. I mean it's the result of my knitting and crochet.
> Anyway the hand surgeon said that the pin is not only looking good it looks perfect. Now 2 weeks and then the pin comes out. He told me to take a pain pill before I come to his office.
> So stitches out and cleaned up and a new splint. Busy day.


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Amazing what can be done these days...wishing you a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

MistyBabe said:


> Osteoarthritis basically....in the joint it was bone on bone. He said there was quite a bit of arthritis in there. They took an extra tendon to put in the joint for cushion.


Oh my! I think a little more to it then knit and crochet.


----------

